# anyone doing gran fond new york?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

*anyone doing gran fondo new york?*

I just signed up ....looks like a great ride. I will be happy when I am done with the hills though!


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

I signed up for it but injured my knee snowboarding, so I will be doing the 50 miler instead. I can't wait, it looks awesome!


----------

